# Rescape of my 5 gallon Shrimp Tank



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello everybody,

I haven't been around APC for a while, as this last semester at school was C R A Z Y. As a result my tanks got a little neglected, and it shows especially in my Shrimp Tank, which has more of an intentional Aquascape than any of my other tanks.

Basically I didn't have time to keep up with the plants' growth, especially the moss wall, that ended up only doing well at the top of the tank. I also had problems trimming the moss wall, as loose trimmings became entangled in the Hemmianthus Callitrichoides and Liliaeopsis forground... as a result I had to tear it all up in order to seperate the moss out. Now I've replanted the forground and it will probably fill in again in a month or two. I also added some stems of Foxtail in the back behind the Rotala... I'm really not totally satisfied with the Foxtail, I think I need something smaller, but this was the only really red stem plant my LFS had this past week. I'll probably make a trek up to Preuss in the next month though, hopefully I'll find something better there, or maybe I'll find something on Aquabid.

What would y'all suggest as a replacement for the Foxtail? I basically want something rather delicate and red that will show just below the water line behind the rotala. What would be a better choice?

5 gallon in neglected state:









5 gallon after the removal of the moss wall:









Swarm of Cherry Shrimp feeding during a pause in the rescaping:









6 days after the rescape:









For all the pictures of this tank, go to my Flickr account:
Raven Wilde's 5 gallon shrimp tank.

Thanks everybody!


----------



## spcyamada (May 13, 2005)

Cute tank. How many shrimp have you got in there?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

hard to say really, the picture of them swarming over the food about shows all of them, plus maybe a few more that haven't yet mustered. Also, before these were taken, I'd pulled out maybe a dozen to give to a friend for xmas.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice to see you made it back , I really like the changes you made to the tank. I doubt the current background will realy show off many delicate looking red plants but have you ever considered Ludwigia Arcuata?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I've seen it before and that is the kind of thing I'm looking for. I'll put that on my list of plants to look for. Thanks for providing a name for a neat plant!


----------

